# Does this sound like anxiety?



## LifeBites (Jan 1, 2003)

Often times when I'm under stress I get dizzy, shake uncontrollably, have nausea and now I vomit. I never had this problem before I developed IBS. I now have my IBS under control by eating small meals and taking immodium, but don't know what to do now. Do I go to a GP or a shrink?? I missed an important game today that I payed $51 dollars for, and I'm shocked it wasn't D that did me in for once- it was the vomiting and shaking which I know can't be IBS.I'm confused!


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey, It could be, but I haven't heard anyone with those symptoms. Does your pound when this is happening? Can you get an appt with a GP to see who would best help you? Sorry I'm not more help, I just worry, could be high blood pressure, the flu, almost anything!Laurie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Unlucky Me,Your GP should be able to steer you to a qualified health practitioner - perhaps a psychologist. Remember while there's no known cause of IBS, we do know that stress and anxiety can aggravate it.Obviously your body is telling you something and you should pay attention !I'm curious - you say often times when you're under stress ? Stress can be good and bad. Obviously if your stress puts you into shakes and nausea, this is not good stress. The best advice ( other than seeking qualified help) is to remove yourself from the cause of this stress.Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

these days if ou have insurance there is a number you can call for help and no need to go through your gp.tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

This is just a layperson's opinion, but it almost sounds as if there may be more at play than just psychological issues. To be sure, I would see a doctor.... not a GP.... perhaps a specialist in the areas of internal medicine? Evie


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

This sounds a bit like a panic attack? Sometimes stress/panic can cause high blood pressure I believe, tho I am not a doctor.I know that when I have been extrememly fearful, panic stricken and under immense stress, I have felt dizzy almost to the point of collapse. I felt as if my eyes were swimming around in my head, I felt sick and very ill.If this is how you feel and you can identify the cause of your fear/anxiety/stress, you must remove yourself from the cause if at all possible.Warm wishes. Be strong


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

OOOPSSometimes initials can be confusing. In Canada, a GP stands for General Practitioner ie family physician. With our health care system, we have to be refered to a specialist by a family physician (GP), we can't make our own appointments.Always go through a qualified practitioner first.Thanks for letting me clarify that.


----------

